# Did Rihanna and Beyonce have their breasts done?



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been wondering this about Rihanna for the last month and when I saw Beyonce's pic at the VMAs I have to wonder...

Did they have their boobs done?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 10, 2007)

Rihanna's right breast looks completely circular.  That's typically a sign of a breast implant.  She may have had small 300 cc implants put in recently.  

Beyonce has stated she wasn't happy with her breast, but I think she may tape them up.  The drape style front on her bust area is used to disguise a smaller breast.  It gives bulk to that area.   I know her abdomen has had lipo.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

There's some REALLY heavy contouring going on in that Beyonce pic.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's some REALLY heavy contouring going on in that Beyonce pic._

 

That's what I was thinking.

SHIMMER, to be honest, I am going to try and contour me some boobies.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

i saw that pic of Rihanna and thought "omg has she had her boobs done!?" but who cares if she has? it doesnt make her a bad person. lets just hope she doesnt do anything to her face


----------



## adela88 (Sep 10, 2007)

In the pic of rihanna, it just looks like makeup done to emphasise the cleavage


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

  Beyonce has stated she wasn't happy with her breast, but I think she may tape them up. The drape style front on her bust area is used to disguise a smaller breast. It gives bulk to that area. I know her abdomen has had lipo.  
 
Why isn't she happy with them? They look nice IMO. LOL!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_That's what I was thinking.

SHIMMER, to be honest, I am going to try and contour me some boobies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl I got nothing to contour, so lemme know how yours goes.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know you guys.  It looks more like silicone/saline than contouring.  I had heard she had them done but I never believed it...that is until now.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Rhianna's look real, mostly because her right boob is bigger than her left.  Mostly, when you get breast enhancement, you're looking for symmetry...Not so much symmetry when I look at her boobies.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2007)

Someone could've done a crappy job of taping her in or she could've gone to a bad doctor.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

You can see tape or something in the Beyoncé pic above. And, it would have to be an older breast job. She hasn't sat her ass down in more than a year.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like they both have had them done. There is nothing better than bags of saline in your body. NOTHING!!

[that was sarcasm]


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_It looks like they both have had them done. There is nothing better than bags of saline in your body. NOTHING!!

[that was sarcasm]_

 

There's no need to judge them; just because you choose not to enhance your ta-tas doesn't mean that they shouldn't.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_There's no need to judge them; just because you choose not to enhance your ta-tas doesn't mean that they shouldn't._

 
That was my opinion. Free speech.


----------



## chako012 (Sep 11, 2007)

Whats with boob jobs neways????? can't people love their natural boobs...whats so good about boobs...boobs boobs boobs....=.=


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

i saw rihanna on tv today (a picture from the VMA's) and even though they are perfectly circular, they are REALLY small. Like they have to still be an A cup. if she would get implants, I'd think she'd get them bigger than an A, or even a B.

i dunno if beyonce has. i doubt it...but her boobs look pretty good in that picture either way. her bodys great i don't care if she did.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Girl I got nothing to contour, so lemme know how yours goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't have anything either, Shimmer.  32/34A here ...and sometimes I feel like they deflate and get smaller.  Breasts are suck fickle things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, if I had the money, I'd get "augmented" in a flash.  I don't see anything wrong with having plastic surgery.  Why is there such a stigma attached to saline/silicone implants?  And the women who have them?  I think I must be a man on the inside because I am fascinated by fake breasts.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_You can see tape or something in the Beyoncé pic above. And, it would have to be an older breast job. She hasn't sat her ass down in more than a year._

 


I love your commentary, Michie.  I lol'd.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I don't have anything either, Shimmer. 32/34A here ...and sometimes I feel like they deflate and get smaller. Breasts are suck fickle things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, if I had the money, I'd get "augmented" in a flash. I don't see anything wrong with having plastic surgery. Why is there such a stigma attached to saline/silicone implants? And the women who have them? I think I must be a man on the inside because I am fascinated by fake breasts._

 
i'm completely opposite. my breasts are humongo and I can't wait to have them reduced. I'm actually planning a doctors visit and everything, because I want the surgery ASAP. i'd much rather be a 32A/B than a 32DDD/E/F/G


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i'm completely opposite. my breasts are humongo and I can't wait to have them reduced. I'm actually planning a doctors visit and everything, because I want the surgery ASAP. i'd much rather be a 32A/B than a 32DDD/E/F/G





_

 

The grass is always greener on the other side.

I sometimes feel really uncomfortable in certain shirts/dresses/etc. because I can't fill them out and then I have to pull out my chicken cutlets (the instant fake breasts you put into your bra/swimsuit/dress/whatever) and then I worry about the chicken cutlets popping out and landing on the floor and everyone being like "wtf is that?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean I wouldn't want to be a 32DDD/E/F/G or anything but my ideal size would be a full B-cup to a small C-cup.  Now being 5"2" and weighing 98-100 lbs, I've realized and come to terms with being "happy" with the size I've been delivered with.  I'd probably look ridiculous with anything larger. .unless the augmentation was done properly.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 11, 2007)

i doubt they've had them done.  you'd be surprised what can be done to make breasts look much better.

i've actually done some light body contouring, i gave a flatchested bridesmaid the cleavage of her dreams with some face & body makeup and sealant.


The style of Rihanna's dress really pushes her breasts up, and i'm sure they're taped, as that dress doesn't offer as much support as a typical tube dress would.

beyonce's are taped for sure, even fake breasts wouldn't sit that stiff in such an open dress.  fashion tape is like an awards night staple--i personally prefer duct tape.


----------



## user79 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they are just taped up and they used those silicone inserts to push up the boobs.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_That was my opinion. Free speech._

 
Yeah, I wasn't "blocking" your free speech nor was I being rude, but there's a much nicer way to say "I'd never get mine done" without being so hyper-critical...Just MY opinion.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 11, 2007)

beyonce might've done - but i don't think rhianna has, i really admire her body, she has an amazing shape


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_The grass is always greener on the other side.

I sometimes feel really uncomfortable in certain shirts/dresses/etc. because I can't fill them out and then I have to pull out my chicken cutlets (the instant fake breasts you put into your bra/swimsuit/dress/whatever) and then I worry about the chicken cutlets popping out and landing on the floor and everyone being like "wtf is that?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean I wouldn't want to be a 32DDD/E/F/G or anything but my ideal size would be a full B-cup to a small C-cup. Now being 5"2" and weighing 98-100 lbs, I've realized and come to terms with being "happy" with the size I've been delivered with. I'd probably look ridiculous with anything larger. .unless the augmentation was done properly._

 
lmao...chicken cutlets! you are too funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyone wants what they don't have. You are pretty small though, so I'm sure that your breasts suit you even though you don't like them. I'm 5'6 and 145 lbs. and I guess thats pretty average, but my breasts are definetly not average. my back is really small and so is everything else on my body compared to my chest lol


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 

 
_Whats with boob jobs neways????? can't people love their natural boobs...whats so good about boobs...boobs boobs boobs....=.=_

 
same as some people feel better and more feminine wearing makeup

some feel the same way about having there boobs done


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





I don't know you guys.  It looks more like silicone/saline than contouring.  I had heard she had them done but I never believed it...that is until now._

 
i swear in both pics you can see a bit of a black bra...she might have a low plunging gel bra on...


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 11, 2007)

It's funny when people don't have what they want how quick they are to say what someone else has isn't real. Be happy with yourself and don't worry about what someone else has. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_The grass is always greener on the other side.

I sometimes feel really uncomfortable in certain shirts/dresses/etc. because I can't fill them out and then I have to pull out my chicken cutlets (the instant fake breasts you put into your bra/swimsuit/dress/whatever) and then I worry about the chicken cutlets popping out and landing on the floor and everyone being like "wtf is that?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean I wouldn't want to be a 32DDD/E/F/G or anything but my ideal size would be a full B-cup to a small C-cup.  Now being 5"2" and weighing 98-100 lbs, I've realized and come to terms with being "happy" with the size I've been delivered with.  I'd probably look ridiculous with anything larger. .unless the augmentation was done properly._

 
Were I actually to do an implant procedure I would only go up to a small C. Balance it out. Kate Hudson titties above JLo's ass is somewhat jarring.


----------



## vina (Sep 15, 2007)

no those are not implants on either of them.  I thought guys were the ones obsessed with boobs.  God forbid they have their tatas pushed up without being under scrutiny.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 10, 2007)

sometimes too it can be how they stand. see for yourself 
if you stand with your hands on your hips pushing your elbows back a little, you almost insantly get that circular shape :S


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_sometimes too it can be how they stand. see for yourself 
if you stand with your hands on your hips pushing your elbows back a little, you almost insantly get that circular shape :S_

 
lol...i just tried this in the mirror. They didn't move at all! They're just way too big


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol...i just tried this in the mirror. They didn't move at all! They're just way too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AWW! *hugs*
well then i guess you wouldn't even need to do that 

i usually only doing it when my crush is looking over at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:brow:

and even then it doesn't really work :S
and i would think my chest is medium sized :S

i just noticed it when i was shopping online for bras at victoria secret...all the models were doing something like that and it worked for them....

maybe the bra was to small and squished them too


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 11, 2007)

Or alot of those models have fakes! As long as it makes them happy whos business is it anyways?


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Oct 18, 2007)

Whats going on, in this one


----------



## aziajs (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^Yeah.  What _is_ going on there?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 18, 2007)

haha thats interesting....


----------



## lavina (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_Whats going on, in this one




_

 
photoshop


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Oct 18, 2007)

It was printed in a national English newspaper. I dont think they would have photoshopped it it. It stated it was a genuine photo.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 18, 2007)

Being happy with what you have is nice and all...  But there are plenty of styles of clothing that only work well, if you have a little something to fill it out with.  I doubt most women want porn star sized breasts.  But being a full B to C really isn't that much.  And if it boosts her confidence, great for her!

As far as the photo's, i doubt they got them done.  Do we have any, Beyonce before photos to compare them too?!?  Poor girl lol...  I know my breasts change size daily depending on the bra I have on LOL!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_Whats going on, in this one





_

 
that second picture looks fooled around with. In the first one, where shes looking down, everything looks normal. Then all of a sudden she has that weird thing goin on? Nah...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know about Beyonce but I doubt Rihanna did her's one day she's got a small bust next minute she has DD's then she's flat again, all I know is I wish I could contour and tape my boobs up to look like THAT!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 20, 2007)

The second girl has had her breasts done, they are completely circular and look stuck-on. It's a shame, she's pretty..


----------



## Raerae (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_The second girl has had her breasts done, they are completely circular and look stuck-on. It's a shame, she's pretty.._

 
The only one that looks circular is her right breast (left side of photo), the left breast doesn't look anything like a round implant.  And who knows what type of makeup she has on her breasts to give the appearance of more fullness.  imho her boobs would be more symmetrical if she had them done, and in that pic, there not.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_The second girl has had her breasts done, they are completely circular and look stuck-on. It's a shame, she's pretty.._

 
why would it be a shame if she had her breasts done out of curiousity?


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_why would it be a shame if she had her breasts done out of curiousity?_

 
she probably means because it looks badly done - a bad boob job on a pretty girl IS a shame!


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 22, 2007)

*Flowerhead's a male*

Its also a shame that a pretty girl thinks she needs more than she was born with - though if it makes her happy...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 23, 2007)

I just saw that second picture of Beyonce and my jaw dropped.  That's not photoshop.  It looks like her freaking Saline implant suddenly deflated.  OH MY!  She may not have been aware of it.  They can suddenly do that for no reason.  The other picture could have been before it happened.  

I feel the procedure of breast augmentation is really being done on almost a frivolous basis now.  I do think there are certain situations where it is warranted.  In about the next 10 - 20 years, we are going to have a landslide of very unhappy ladies and gentlemen.  That's just from what I know medically.  But, someone said earlier - Who cares?  Oh, you will see who cares then.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the lining at the edge of her dress is pulling the skin on her breast.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I don't know about Beyonce but I doubt Rihanna did her's one day she's got a small bust next minute she has DD's then she's flat again, all I know is I wish I could contour and tape my boobs up to look like THAT!_

 
^^ITA!!!


----------



## bby112 (Oct 23, 2007)

well i think what happened to Beyonces second picture was that probably the wiring on the tube??  thats just what im guessing but i really doubt rihanna got implants and even if they did if they are happy with it, then whatever tickles her pickle. =]


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 23, 2007)

i wouldnt care if they DID get their breasts done.. its pretty normal now.. i want mine done and i dont have anything against it at all. 
maybe they are just wearing really good clothing to 'push' them up to look rounded? i dunno i dont care!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 

 
_Whats with boob jobs neways????? can't people love their natural boobs...whats so good about boobs...boobs boobs boobs....=.=_

 
there great accessories


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_*Flowerhead's a male*

Its also a shame that a pretty girl thinks she needs more than she was born with - though if it makes her happy..._

 
i guess so but if you were happy with what you were born with... why wear makeup,you could go on forever... 

i guess its just cos i have implants and im forever having to explain why...i just think  'why not' ??


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 23, 2007)

all i could say is if i had that money i would get my boobs done too...


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i guess so but if you were happy with what you were born with... why wear makeup,you could go on forever... 

i guess its just cos i have implants and im forever having to explain why...i just think  'why not' ??_

 
Makeup is temporary- it washes off. Makeup doesn't require surgery. (And as with all surgery, there are health risks involved with breast implants.)

Why should this be "normal"?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL at this thread. I don't think Rihanna or Beyonce have implants. They both seem to have fairly small/medium sized breast that have been pushed up and contoured to give them a fuller and perkier appearance.
Plus, most of us have seen Rihanna topless and her breasts have a natural shape to them.

Even with my giant ones (my bra size 32H), I can acheive that fake look with a really tight, demicup, push up bra and contouring/highlighting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_Whats going on, in this one




_

 
OMG! Looks like somethings trapped in there!!!!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 6, 2009)

i see differences in here =/

http://www.celebrityfashionwatch.com...miere-boob.jpg

http://www.superiorpics.com/wenn_alb...001_121806.jpg


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 6, 2009)

i think beyonce had them done. I remember seeing photos from a year or two ago and she had weird scars in her armpits (one area they can insert the inplant through) and they sometimes have that half melon shape. Over all i think she just had a very good boob job, so often times we don't sit around and speculate.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 6, 2009)

Having seen Rihanna topless, I'm pretty sure her boobs are real. And at the risk of sounding like a lech, I must say they're pretty perfect too.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

Both just look like make-up and a good bra/inserts/tape.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i think beyonce had them done. I remember seeing photos from a year or two ago and she had weird scars in her armpits (one area they can insert the inplant through) and they sometimes have that half melon shape. Over all i think she just had a very good boob job, so often times we don't sit around and speculate._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Having seen Rihanna topless, I'm pretty sure her boobs are real. And at the risk of sounding like a lech, I must say they're pretty perfect too._

 
Yeah, I think Beyonce might have.  Then not too long ago I remember reading a blind item that alluded to the fact that she may have gotten them done.

As for RiRi, having seen her recently I've seen that her breasts are the real deal.  And they are perfect.  LOL


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

[email protected] slow behind thinking you ladies meant facial contouring.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

My question is.. Why do you all give a shit? 

If they have, cool, I hope they are happy with thier new endowments. Theres nothing wrong with enhancing what nature gave you. 

If not, also cool, why tamper with quality goods? 

They both look fantastic 100% nature or not. 

I doubt there are many woman out there wouldn't change something if they had unlimited funds and were so heavily in the public eye.


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 22, 2010)

Some of the comments in this thread are really making me laugh.

Some people like fake boobs and would get theirs done, others don't and wouldn't..it's called human nature. 

To the person who said that Rihanna's look real because they saw her nude, where's the link? *ahem* I mean I saw them too and they did look pretty nice.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know if they've had them done, but you can make boobs look huge by putting them in a pushup and putting the equivalent of a saline implant (a "cutlet" or two) into the bra under the breast. More or less the modern equivalent of tissue-stuffing your bra.

In the photo where Beyonce's boob looks weird, it could be that her cutlet shifted and was no longer severely pushing up the right side of her breast. It makes sense if you think about it.

I am really large-chested and wish I were small chested for a bunch of reasons. My boobs are heavy, they hurt and get in the way, buttonup shirts don't fit, they're uncomfortable in summer, and I *always* have to wear a bra. I think a lot of ladies want to get them enhanced for looks, but I would prefer mine were smaller for physical comfort.


----------

